# [SOLVED] Wired desktop can't connect to the internet.



## imapness

I just got a custom computer tower yesterday and I've been trying to connect to the internet ever since but it keeps telling me to restart my modem/router which doesn't fix my problem. Troubleshoot then proceeds to show "Local internet connection doesn't have a valid IP address" as a problem.

My laptop and phone can connect to the internet via wireless, but the computer which is wired gets an unidentified network- no network access. I have a Belkin 54g router and a Siemens speedstream 4200 modem and my computer is windows 7 64-bit with sp1.

I've tried calling my ISP, ipconfig /release & renew but they don't work. I also have tried uninstalling and reinstalling my network adapter which also doesn't work. The only thing that seemed to get rid of the "Local Internet connection doesn't have a valid ip configuration" was manually changing the IPv4 address, but then I still wouldn't be able to connect to the internet because I'd still have an unidentified network with no access

Here's my ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : com16-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-89-A5-A4-F9-07
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a978:6b53:4747:2a3f%16(Preferred
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.42.63(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 277645733
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-21-1C-95-8C-89-A5-A4-F9

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8BB1CC36-29E7-4303-869D-A2F51D2EE6D2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


I've also tried ipconfig release and get this 

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The sy
stem cannot find the file specified.


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a978:6b53:4747:2a3f%16
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.42.63
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8BB1CC36-29E7-4303-869D-A2F51D2EE6D2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :



I also have tried ipconfig /renew which gives me this:



Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : unable to con
tact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.
An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The sy
stem cannot find the file specified.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Wired desktop can't connect to the internet.*

how old is the tower ?
have you a trial version of security suite like Norton or mcafee etc 
try this a few things 
1) a tcp/ip reset - if that does not work
2) safemode with networking
3) We may need to see the services (dhcp client) and others that are running - but lets get these results first - 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

Please note and post back - if you receive the message 
*Access is Denied*

Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
check the cable - see if there is a light on the router associated with the cable port used , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port 
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## imapness

*Re: Wired desktop can't connect to the internet.*

The tower is brand new and there's no firewall or anything installed on it yet.

the tcp/ip rest hasn't worked but these are the results:

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


As for safe mode with networking, it doesn't seem to help. There is only a green light on the end of the cable which is connected to the computer, but no light on the end connected to the router. Also, if I directly connect the computer to the modem the internet works fine, but when the computer is wired to the router only the wireless works.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Wired desktop can't connect to the internet.*

Have you tried a different ethernet cable?


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wired desktop can't connect to the internet.*

Hi imapness,

In addition, please run un the Network Troubleshooter tool from your Windows 7 computer.
Using the Network troubleshooter in Windows 7

Also try moving the network cable to a different router LAN or ethernet slot.

Please give us an update.


----------



## imapness

*Re: Wired desktop can't connect to the internet.*



Shekka said:


> Have you tried a different ethernet cable?



Turns out my old ethernet cable was broken. Thanks everyone so much for your help!  I feel like such an idiot for overlooking something so simple :facepalm:.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Wired desktop can't connect to the internet.*

No worries, it happens to all of us!

You can mark this thread as solved by using the thread tools link at the top of the screen.


----------

